# Alternative 05284F Relabeling



## bndbygod (Sep 10, 2016)

Has anyone ever dealt with alternative? I'm looking to get their french terry pants and relabeling them, but wasn't sure if the labels are tear away. 

https://www.alphabroder.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/prod-labeldtl.w?sr=05284F&currentColor=


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

A lot of the newer Alternative items are using the tear-away tag style. However, most of their premium items still use the traditional woven labels. If you can find a good contract sewer, they can remove the old tag and sew in the new one, if they do a good job, only you would know that the old tag was removed


----------

